# Volunteering at local shelter



## MTTS88

I've decided the local animal shelter of our city needs help. My wife and I have both been doing our time there. So far I've donated 40lbs of cat food and we're making blankets for our whiskered friends. We found some nice, warm fleece blankets at Big Lots and are cutting them down to size for individual cats. Should make about 12 with what we got. 

I never thought I'd be donating time and money like this, but they need it and I hope they all go to homes. It's sad watching people come in and "surrender" their animals. Why get it if you're unable to care for it. 

MTTS and wifes fight to save the our furred friends goes on!

:kittyball


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Good on you for volunteering and donating to your local shelter.

Its hard to watch people surrender pets. Atleast they didn't dump them on the streets. We never know peoples circumstances. Sometimes there are extenuating circumstances and no other options. Its a heart breaker. If the shelter is No Kill then they are lucky cats. You are making a huge difference in those cats lives with your efforts.:thumb


----------



## Lotu

In case you did not see my thread on "free food", I saw an ad in the Sunday paper about getting a rebate from Hills--good for $12.99 off any bag of Ideal Balance dry dog and cat food. If the shelter you volunteer at isn't particular about the type of food, maybe you could try this offer and suggest to others to help out by buying this food/getting rebate. I think the rebate form is on the Hill's website. Hope this will help


----------



## wallycat

Such good hearts.
I do donate food to the food pantry when I can so that people with pets can keep their pets at home.
I cannot bring myself to volunteer at a shelter ---they would all live with me...sigh.


----------



## MTTS88

Lotu said:


> In case you did not see my thread on "free food", I saw an ad in the Sunday paper about getting a rebate from Hills--good for $12.99 off any bag of Ideal Balance dry dog and cat food. If the shelter you volunteer at isn't particular about the type of food, maybe you could try this offer and suggest to others to help out by buying this food/getting rebate. I think the rebate form is on the Hill's website. Hope this will help


Amazing, will look into this! They certainly don't care on brand. I've been going down there with a bag a week of 20lbs+ and donating. Usually trying to get a nice brand, but sometimes it's whatever is on sale. 

Thanks again for the tip and I'll be checking that out!


----------



## MTTS88

wallycat said:


> Such good hearts.
> I do donate food to the food pantry when I can so that people with pets can keep their pets at home.
> I cannot bring myself to volunteer at a shelter ---they would all live with me...sigh.


LOL,

trust me, I know these feelings. I've had my eye on two more there that I'd love to have. In reality if I could make the "MTTS Puss Ranch" I would have cleaned the place out!


----------



## NebraskaCat

This is WHY I volunteer at the shelter, so I can fall in love with several wonderful cats every time I'm there, but still only have my (mostly) manageable cat family of merely two when I get home.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

When you volunteer to foster or volunteer you make a conscious decision of how many cats you will personally have in your family. Then you double your efforts to find help, homes, and funds esp for those who capture your heart. Of over 150 I've fostered only one I regret not keeping.he went to a good home not a great home and he was a great cat. People still ask me about him.


----------



## howsefrau32

I love people like you and your wife, and all people that do volunteer work for pets like you do


----------



## Arkona

This year I started volunteering at our local shelter, after nearly a year of sending out repeated applications to volunteer!

I wish they were open for volunteers until late during the weekdays, but since they close at 5pm and I work until 5pm, I can only go on weekends... and my weekends are usually busy, so I can only go for a few hours, and not every weekend.

Still, I suppose it's better than nothing. When I come, I bring my camera and take some professional-quality photos of a few cats, then send them over to the administrators at the shelter. Many of my photos have been used to promote those cats on their Facebook page and their website, and it makes me SO happy to help in some way! Because with a photo it's so much easier to spark interest in a cat.

This week the shelter was looking for fosters for a few groups of kittens that just came in, they are old enough to eat on their own and use the litter box but too young to be adopted, so they need fosters for a few weeks. I took a group of 3 in, and I am taking care of them in a spare room now (they need to be kept away from my cat). It's such a rewarding experience!


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Arkona that is fabulous what you are doing too. Good photos to capture a potential adopter's interest is so important in getting cats adopted! Plus its fun taking the pictures of these sweeties!

Kittens are a riot to foster. Esp if they don't have health issues to deal with. I bet you'll have some great stories of their antics!


----------



## MTTS88

I'm really happy to see others get the same feeling, the need to help animals! I have another bag of cat food to donate to the shelter. My in laws heard about what we were doing and grabbed a bag of cat food. This will be 61lbs of cat food that I've brought in. I'm determined to feed the beasts!


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Fantastic!


----------

